# It's Official



## ProZach

Telfair is gone for the #7.


----------



## Reep

Link? Don't be teasing me now.


----------



## ProZach

Reep said:


> Link? Don't be teasing me now.


No link, but heard it on ESPN news. They said more was involved in the trade, but those were the highlights. God I hope we know what we're doing..


----------



## lalooska

Reported on ESPN Radio


----------



## RickRoss

It is official, just saw it on ESPNews


----------



## B_&_B

lalooska said:


> Reported on ESPN Radio


I heard it too.


----------



## tlong

ProZach said:


> Telfair is gone for the #7.


Please be true! :gopray:


----------



## Reep

Wow, I'm now really curious who will be there at #4 and #7.


----------



## Ed O

IF this is true, y'all (dammit... now *I'm* doing it) gotta admit this is an exciting move.

Maybe it's horrible-exciting, but it's something.

"Make me feel good, Blazers!"

Ed O.


----------



## soonerterp

I was outside for a minute but I've been watching ESPNews all day. Is this speculation from more talking heads or is this for reals?


----------



## Ed O

tlong said:


> Please be true! :gopray:


Dude, you are going to be crapping your pants in happiness if it is, aren't you?

Ed O.


----------



## tlong

*WOOOHOOO!!!*

:djparty:


----------



## Fork

How bad does this make passing on Chris Paul?


----------



## Oil Can

Just announced it on Dan PAtrick....


----------



## knicksfan

This sucks. Portland was one of my 3 teams BECAUSE of Telfair. YIKES!


----------



## lalooska

Fork said:


> How bad does this make passing on Chris Paul?


Very bad - for sure. Very very bad.

But, that shouldn't stop us from copmpounding that mistake by bypassing this deal.


----------



## ProZach

Fork said:


> How bad does this make passing on Chris Paul?



Pretty ***ing bad.


----------



## Trader Ed

Ed O said:


> "Make me feel good, Blazers!"
> 
> Ed O.


:gopray:


Now trade the #7 to Atlanta for the #5


----------



## Buck Williams

Wow not sure how to feel about this if true


----------



## Ed O

Fork said:


> How bad does this make passing on Chris Paul?


What's done is done, I suppose.

We DO have Webster to root for, and the guy who brought us Telfair and passed on Paul is gone, so I'm not going to dwell negatively on Paul being passed up.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

It funny when the news is provided to us by some one with the name of ProZach


----------



## myELFboy

Good deal for the Blazers...I saw Telfair play some last year; yeah, wasn't very impressed, unless you want a one-on-one player that is 5'8". The number 7 can get Foye, M. Williams, Carney, Brewer, etc. If the Blazers take Foye I'll be pissed, because I believe the Sonics are real high on him and would take him if he's available.


----------



## B_&_B

ESPN.COM doesnt have it as "official" yet.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2502577

Nothing on www.trailblazers.com ... and Telfair's page is still available.
http://www.nba.com/blazers/team/index.html?playerid=sebastian_telfair


----------



## Kmurph

A stupid move by a piss poor franchise...

Congrats haters...you got your wish...Now don't come whining later if this backfires big time on the Blazers...


----------



## chromekilla

We should of waited until we saw who was there before we did this stupid move.


----------



## PorterIn2004

knicksfan said:


> This sucks. Portland was one of my 3 teams BECAUSE of Telfair. YIKES!


Look on the bright side -- if you've been rooting for NY and PDX, you've been pulling for two of the worst teams in the league. If you follow Telfair to Boston, you've at least got a shot at a .500 team to follow. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B

Kmurph said:


> A stupid move by a piss poor franchise...
> 
> Congrats haters...you got your wish...Now don't come whining later if this backfires big time on the Blazers...


You'd be whining at the end of the season when he signs with the Knicks or the Nets, saying "why didnt we trade him when we had the chance, now we lost him for nothing!".


----------



## jmk

If it's true, it's a great move for the Blazers.


----------



## tobybennett

Wow I don't what to think about this one. Telfair is probably my favourite player in the NBA. I can see this helping the blazers, but man this feels strange. The only positive I can see in this, is that if Bassy got really good, he would probably leave Portland anyways.


----------



## Crimson the Cat

Gutsy move by the Blazers and Ainge. 

Is Paul > Webster? Don't know. So can't judge whether passing on Paul was the right move.

I can't wait!


----------



## mook

well, I guess we've hitched our wagon to the Jarret Jack train. sure hope we know what we're doing. 

somebody here said that Telfair is a guy you might see on All Star teams, while Jack is a guy you might see on championship teams. I think that's a pretty good description. 

as long as we were married to Nate McMillan, Telfair never would've realized his potential here. he was a round, uptempo peg in a plodding square hole. 

this draft just gets more and more crazy.


----------



## Fork

chromekilla said:


> We should of waited until we saw who was there before we did this stupid move.


Again...you know this how?

Maybe the deal HAD to be done now or Boston would have looked elsewhere. It's good value for a PG who doesn't really fit into our system.


----------



## B_&_B

ESPN.COM now has it up.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503245


----------



## tlong

Ed O said:


> What's done is done, I suppose.
> 
> We DO have Webster to root for, and the guy who brought us Telfair and passed on Paul is gone, so I'm not going to dwell negatively on Paul being passed up.
> 
> Ed O.



I agree. It was not good to pass on Paul, but Martell is going to be a special player. I truly believe that. I am shocked that the Celtics were suckered into making this deal. There are no "studs" in this draft, but there are at least 7 or 8 very solid players. We just need to make intelligent choices and we will actually be starting to stockpile some talent on the roster. I hope the surgery on Jack's ankle was successful...


----------



## MAS RipCity

I may root for portland to beat Boston when they play one another, but dont be mad when Telfair takes over the game. We now have a really crappy pg duo..Blake who is 26 and won't get ANY better and Jack, who is solid but his ball handling is scary at times [anyone see the one Denver game]. Yes, its exciting to have #7, but at what expense? Seriously...a sad sad day for my and my otehr half(her fave player and one of mine too)


----------



## Trader Ed

chromekilla said:


> We should of waited until we saw who was there before we did this .


AGREED

I do not liek taking on Dickau's contract... it adds nearly $2.375 mil to our total for an injured player
that is an increase of $700,000 over Tlefair


BUT

you just traded a #13 pick for a #7 and a player


----------



## Verro

It really looks like we'd be getting Thomas at #7.


----------



## Dissonance

Man, I wonder who else you guys are targeting to make this kind of move.


----------



## The_Franchise

I hope you *******s don't take Brewer with the 7th.

Have a great draft, though.


----------



## Trader Ed

Aldridge and Gay PLEASE :gopray: at #4 and #7


----------



## Trader Ed

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I hope you *******s don't take Brewer with the 7th.
> 
> Have a great draft, though.


 Maybe we will


----------



## Fork

MAS RipCity said:


> I may root for portland to beat Boston when they play one another, but dont be mad when Telfair takes over the game. We now have a really crappy pg duo..Blake who is 26 and won't get ANY better and Jack, who is solid but his ball handling is scary at times [anyone see the one Denver game]. Yes, its exciting to have #7, but at what expense? Seriously...a sad sad day for my and my otehr half(her fave player and one of mine too)


I like making stuff up too.

Telfair: 3.4 turnovers per 48
Jack: 3.1 turnovers per 48


----------



## chromekilla

This really really makes me angry we take on ******* salary when we needed to decrease salary.Steve patterson is a ****ing retard dumb son of a ***** who should be kicked out as gm.


----------



## Crimson the Cat

Kmurph said:


> A stupid move by a piss poor franchise...


I've got a lot of confidence in McMillan and Pritchard. If they believe the player at #7 will be better for the team than Telfair, so be it. Let's see.


----------



## PapaG

It's not surprising that the Celtics wanted Telfair. I am finally reading the book The Jump and just last night read about Ainge raving about Telfair at some tournament Lincoln played in CA during Bassy's senior year.

Ainge LOVES Telfair's game and you could tell from the book. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Dissonance

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I hope you *******s don't take Brewer with the 7th.
> 
> Have a great draft, though.



Do the Rockets really want Brewer all that much? I know a lot of the fan base does.


----------



## chromekilla

We need to make some more trades trading one of out youngest best prospects in ****** draft.We might as well get rid of all our good young players.No excuse for this type of ****.


----------



## Fork

So, they're saying we got one or two other playersin the deal... Who could they be? 

Al Jefferson and Paul Pierce? bwahahahahaha

I'd presume Dickau is one. Who else? Dwayne Jones maybe?


----------



## Kmurph

> You'd be whining at the end of the season when he signs with the Knicks or the Nets, saying "why didnt we trade him when we had the chance, now we lost him for nothing!".


You could be whining when Jack does the same thing.....


----------



## crowTrobot

lalooska said:


> Very bad - for sure. Very very bad.
> 
> But, that shouldn't stop us from copmpounding that mistake by bypassing this deal.



we weren't going anywhere with or without paul. even missing out of paul i don't see how getting webster + jack qualifies as "very very bad". check back in 2-3 years.


----------



## Crimson the Cat

Verro said:


> It really looks like we'd be getting Thomas at #7.


I'll eat my dog's crap if Thomas falls that far. In other words, Thomas isn't going to be there.


----------



## B_&_B

chromekilla said:


> We need to make some more trades trading one of out youngest best prospects in ****** draft.We might as well get rid of all our good young players.No excuse for this type of ****.


 :curse:


----------



## Reep

Trader Bob said:


> :gopray:
> 
> 
> Now trade the #7 to Atlanta for the #5


Yes. Exactly. If Atlanta does really want Williams, then it shouldn't be hard to make this happen. 

Well, you guys like offseason movement. This is about as much as my poor heart can handle.


----------



## chromekilla

We need to trade z-bo,theo,darius,dixon all right now for a bag of cookies if we get hosed in this trade i dont care what we get with them.


----------



## Fork

Kmurph said:


> You could be whining when Jack does the same thing.....


Well...we have an extra year to worry about that though. An extra year to get better and hope for Greg Oden.


----------



## chromekilla

Reep said:


> Yes. Exactly. If Atlanta does really want Williams, then it shouldn't be hard to make this happen.
> 
> Well, you guys like offseason movement. This is about as much as my poor heart can handle.


I gotta take a break i had a heart attack when i found out.That really ruined my day.


----------



## tlong

I just hope the Blazers keep the #4 and the #7. *DO NOT* package them to move up!


----------



## mook

I think this trade was easier to make when Jack went on a nice little mini-run to end the season. in April he averaged 26 mpg (highest month), 55% FG, 12 ppg, and 5.3 assists, with 1.3 turnovers a game. (of course, we lost all but one of those games.) 

of course, Telfair had almost the same stats in the same time period. but given the makeup of the team and the coaching style, I think it made sense to go with Jack.


----------



## MAS RipCity

:nonono:


Fork said:


> I like making stuff up too.
> 
> Telfair: 3.4 turnovers per 48
> Jack: 3.1 turnovers per 48


I REALLY REALLY hope you realize per 48 mins stats are garbage, and if you don't ...... :nonono


----------



## chromekilla

I might have to shoot my self if they did that.(just kidding but i feel like that).


----------



## chris_in_pdx

You know, I have mixed feelings about this. I REALLY wanted to like Telfair. I wanted to think that his Brooklyn Streetball would translate into a flashy, indispensable point guard. I also wanted Sebastian to embrace Portland and the lifestyle here. Maybe we didn't give him enough time. I just hope this trade doesn't come back to bite the Blazers in the ***, aka Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Reep

tlong said:


> I just hope the Blazers keep the #4 and the #7. *DO NOT* package them to move up!


Yeah, some media type posted Portland was looking at 4+7+30+31 for 1. No thank you to that new math.

BTW, tlong, you are being very composed about this. I was expecting more :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

Dissonance19 said:


> Do the Rockets really want Brewer all that much? I know a lot of the fan base does.


 Van Gundy loves his size, versatility and most importantly ability to defend right off the bat. Shooters can always be targetted in free agency. A trade down with Orlando for Rodney Carney is also possible. Worst case scenario is Randy Foye, best case is a trade up for Rudy Gay. Portland getting the #7 really sucks because Marcus Williams is almost guaranteed to go 10 or lower now, keeping the top 6 ahead of Houston's #8 pick.


----------



## Verro

tlong said:


> I just hope the Blazers keep the #4 and the #7. DO NOT package them to move up!


Don't even suggest the possibility... if we traded the 4 and 7 to Toronto to "Draft the Stache", I'd be crying in my beer.


----------



## ProZach

Fork said:


> Maybe the deal HAD to be done now or Boston would have looked elsewhere. It's good value for a PG who doesn't really fit into our system.



They're saying that Houston really wants our #4, and that both Aldridge (chicago) and Morrison (charlotte) probably will be gone before #4 (but those are just rumors). I wonder what else we're trying to do. Because with both of those guys gone, I don't see very much worth from our two picks. I loved Telfair, but I'll try to hold off on drinking heavily and punching random strangers until I know what we're doing.


----------



## Fork

tlong said:


> I just hope the Blazers keep the #4 and the #7. *DO NOT* package them to move up!


Exactly. That's the only thing that could kill this for me.


----------



## tlong

Reep said:


> Yeah, some media type posted Portland was looking at 4+7+30+31 for 1. No thank you to that new math.
> 
> BTW, tlong, you are being very composed about this. I was expecting more :banana: :banana: :banana:



I am *very * happy about this deal, but I don't want to offend all of the people that buy into the Telfair hype.


----------



## chromekilla

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Van Gundy loves his size, versatility and most importantly ability to defend right off the bat. Shooters can always be targetted in free agency. A trade down with Orlando for Rodney Carney is also possible. Worst case scenario is Randy Foye, best case is a trade up for Rudy Gay. Portland getting the #7 really sucks because Marcus Williams is almost guaranteed to go 10 or lower now, keeping the top 6 ahead of Houston's #8 pick.


muhahah thats good atleast we hopefully ****** up someone elses draft.


----------



## B_&_B

Verro said:


> Don't even suggest the possibility... if we traded the 4 and 7 to Toronto to "Draft the Stache", I'd be crying in my beer.


I really want Morrison or Aldridge, but not bad enough to trade both the #4 and #7.


----------



## Ed O

I think that NOT waiting is absolutely acceptable here.

The Blazers will now get a chance to get two of the "big 6" if they want, since I'm assuming that Shelden Williams will be going at #5.

Gay and Roy?

Gay and Thomas?

Roy and Thomas?

Hmmm...

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla

ProZach said:


> They're saying that Houston really wants our #4, and that both Aldridge (chicago) and Morrison (charlotte) probably will be gone before #4 (but those are just rumors). I wonder what else we're trying to do. Because with both of those guys gone, I don't see very much worth from our two picks. I loved Telfair, but I'll try to hold off on drinking heavily and punching random strangers until I know what we're doing.


Worst scenario would be gay morrison aldridge all gone and then nate would select roy.


----------



## Ed O

Reep said:


> Yeah, some media type posted Portland was looking at 4+7+30+31 for 1. No thank you to that new math.


That would be absolutely un****ing ridiculous if we did that.

I would be very, very unhappy.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla

Why not get rid of dikau,z-bo,theo,miles,outlaw,dixon,ha all right now too?


----------



## ProudBFan

Ed O said:


> What's done is done, I suppose.
> 
> We DO have Webster to root for, and the guy who brought us Telfair and passed on Paul is gone, so I'm not going to dwell negatively on Paul being passed up.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm proud of you Ed. 

Seriously, though. With Telfair likely looking to jump ship after next season anyway, I see this as a positive. We *will* be getting at least 2 young studs in this draft. With Jack and Blake still here, this doesn't set us back much at all. Net gain, IMO.

PBF


----------



## furball

This is one of those trades that scares the heck out of me. We trade a pretty talented player only 2 years out of high school. I can't help but think this may come back to bite us. Outside of the top 6 players, I don't see a starting caliber player. Brewer, Foye, god help us Bryant. I actually would probably take Morrison at 4 and Cedric Simmons at 7.


----------



## Trader Ed

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503245

Here it is officially from ESPN


----------



## chromekilla

I hope we can move one or 2 of z-bo,miles theo.


----------



## Fork

ProZach said:


> They're saying that Houston really wants our #4, and that both Aldridge (chicago) and Morrison (charlotte) probably will be gone before #4 (but those are just rumors). I wonder what else we're trying to do. Because with both of those guys gone, I don't see very much worth from our two picks. I loved Telfair, but *I'll try to hold off on drinking heavily and punching random strangers until I know what we're doing.*


That's usually a good policy.

I guess we'll see how it all plays out. 

I'm not sure I believe any of this stuff until it actually happens. 

I do believe that Foye will go 6th now, which may be why Boston did this deal with us. They wanted him, but it became obvious that Minnesota was going to take him, so they went with door #2.


----------



## Trader Ed

Ed O said:


> I think that NOT waiting is absolutely acceptable here.
> 
> The Blazers will now get a chance to get two of the "big 6" if they want, since I'm assuming that Shelden Williams will be going at #5.
> 
> Gay and Roy?
> 
> Gay and Thomas?
> 
> Roy and Thomas?
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Ed O.


Aldridge and Gay? :gopray:


----------



## cimalee

what is this franchise thinking , Im so pissed right now give up on the only potentail all star of teh team this early for 2 role player pgs . teribble this deal will come back to haunt us sebastian is gonna be a special player.


----------



## B_&_B

Most Celtic fans seem to like the trade.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=283438&page=5


----------



## Boob-No-More

Fork said:


> How bad does this make passing on Chris Paul?


No worse than it was yesterday, no worse than it was last June. In fact, it could make it better. Depends on who they get at 7. I'm 99% confident the player thay get at 7 will be a better player and will help the team win more games than Telfair would have. There is even a small chance the player they get at 7 could end up being better than Chris Paul. It really depends on who slips to 7, but if it's Rudy Gay and he lives up to his tremendous potential, it could silence all the moaning over Chris Paul once and for all.

Rather than whine about the past, I'm even more excited now about the future. If the Blazers can manage to get two really solid young players out of this "weak draft" say Aldridge and Gay, or Alridge and Morrison, or Bargnani and Morrison or even Bargnani and Roy they will have a great young core to build around with Webster and Jack. Heck, I'd even be happy with Shelden Williams + Gay or Morrison.

BTW, I'm not 100% convinced Jack will be a better player than Telfair, but that's really irrelevent. I am convinced the player taken at 7 + Jack will be much better than Telfair + Jack sharing time at the point - which is the alternative.

BNM


----------



## tlong

chromekilla said:


> Why not get rid of dikau,z-bo,theo,miles,outlaw,dixon,ha all right now too?



Why not indeed. None of those guys are all-stars.


----------



## Ed O

Fork said:


> I do believe that Foye will go 6th now, which may be why Boston did this deal with us. They wanted him, but it became obvious that Minnesota was going to take him, so they went with door #2.


So how do things look, then?

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Morrison
4. ??
5. Shelden Williams
6. Foye
7. ??

That leaves us two of Gay/Roy/Thomas. 

That would be sweet.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B

cimalee said:


> what is this franchise thinking , Im so pissed right now give up on the only potentail all star of teh team this early for 2 role player pgs . teribble this deal will come back to haunt us sebastian is gonna be a special player.


True... a special player for ANOTHER team. He would have left us for the east coast anyway after this season.


----------



## ProudBFan

Kmurph said:


> A stupid move by a piss poor franchise...
> 
> Congrats haters...you got your wish...Now don't come whining later if this backfires big time on the Blazers...


Wow Kmurph. You seem really bent out of shape by this one.

You've gotta consider that one alternative outcome was Telfair bolting at the end of next season and leaving us with nothing to show for it.

(And just for the record, I've never been a Telfair hater. I've always been torn between him and Jack. And if the Blazers were willing to do this, it tells me they have good reason to believe Jack is going to bounce back just fine.)

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

this trade looks silly if it starts out at Bargnani, Aldridge, Gay



then the #4 and #7 talent is far less


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Reep said:


> Wow, I'm now really curious who will be there at #4 and #7.


I just posted this in the Celtics Forum, but I would count on the top 8 going as follows...

1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)

Rudy Gay and Tyrus Thomas would be a very good draft for the Blazers.

PG: Jarrett Jack...Steve Blake
SG: Martell Webster...Juan Dixon
SF: Rudy Gay...Darius Miles...Travis Outlaw...Viktor Khryapa
PF: Zach Randolph...Tyrus Thomas
C: Theo Ratliff...Brian Skinner... Ha Seung-Jin


----------



## chromekilla

cimalee said:


> what is this franchise thinking , Im so pissed right now give up on the only potentail all star of teh team this early for 2 role player pgs . teribble this deal will come back to haunt us sebastian is gonna be a special player.


I agree im really pissed of right now.If it was next year i could see it but not in this ******* draft this is absoleutly what i didnt want.We didnt even get rid of 1 bloated contract but we took on more salary.


----------



## soonerterp

theWanker said:


> well, I guess we've hitched our wagon to the Jarret Jack train. sure hope we know what we're doing.
> 
> somebody here said that Telfair is a guy you might see on All Star teams, while Jack is a guy you might see on championship teams. I think that's a pretty good description.
> 
> as long as we were married to Nate McMillan, Telfair never would've realized his potential here. he was a round, uptempo peg in a plodding square hole.
> 
> this draft just gets more and more crazy.


Jarrett Jack will be fine, I think especially since his ankle has been fixed. Blazers PG is in good hands with him and Blake (if they keep him). If the player coming over is Dickau, when he regains his health we'll see. He didn't have such a good time in Portland the first time, but he blossomed a little bit in New Orleans. I think it all hinges upon how he's recovering from his torn Achilles. I have nothing against Dickau, just a little skeptical based on what he's coming off. Also, I would expect that as he's recovering he'd be brought along slowly and be the one to be used in "emergency" situations since Jack and Blake have already established themselves in Portland. Of course, this was what everybody said about Blake last fall too. Unexpected things can happen.

I have mixed feelings about the departure of Telfair. I think he's a good player and I'm NOT a "hater" and I WILL take issue with you if you call me that -- but again, having the three PGs wasn't really fair to all three of them if they wanted minutes. This may be a good move for Telfair on a personal level that he won't be quite so far from home (Coney Island), we'll have to wait and see if its a good basketball move for the Celtics. In the long run it still may have made more sense to part with Blake, not knowing what he might want when his own deal is up. Obviously McMillan thinks a great deal of him as well, so I guess we'll see what shakes out.

But sometimes in this world you have to spend a lot to get something significant in return.


----------



## mook

I just looked up Dan Dickau's profile and was shocked to read that he's been on three different teams SINCE WE TRADED HIM. guy has got to feel unloved.


----------



## The_Franchise

If Gay is available at #4, do you guys do this trade?

Darius Miles, #4

for

Juwan Howard, Luther Head, #8


----------



## Pain5155

portlands future looks bright all of a sudden


----------



## chromekilla

Trader Bob said:


> this trade looks silly if it starts out at Bargnani, Aldridge, Gay
> 
> 
> 
> then the #4 and #7 talent is far less


Exactly why we should of waited to see if it goes good or bad.My worst fear is aldridge gay morrison all gone at 4.


----------



## Boob-No-More

cimalee said:


> what is this franchise thinking , Im so pissed right now give up on the only potentail all star of teh team this early for 2 role player pgs . teribble this deal will come back to haunt us sebastian is gonna be a special player.


Your love for Telfair has blinded you to reality. Martell Webster has the best chance of being a future all-star on this team, followed by Zach Randolph - if he ever returns to his 20/10 form of a couple years ago.

And who says the player they get at 7 will be a role player? There is just as much of a chance that player will develop into an all-star as there is that Telfair will ever be an all-star.

I like Telfair, but I like this trade more.

BNM


----------



## chromekilla

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If Gay is available at #4, do you guys do this trade?
> 
> Darius Miles, #4
> 
> for
> 
> Juwan Howard, Luther Head, #8


Take out four and include 7 and yeah.


----------



## Verro

Damian Necronamous said:


> 1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
> 2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
> 4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
> 5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
> 6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
> 7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
> 8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)


Yep, that's exactly how I see it playing out.


----------



## barfo

Well, now we know why they dumped Nash a month before his contract was up: he was in the way of trading Telfair.

The positive I see here is that there appears to be a plan of sorts. Maybe not a good plan at all, but this move doesn't appear to be random. 

barfo


----------



## Blazer Maven

Now the Blazers need:

4- Morrison or Roy
7- Shelden Williams

Darius will be moved now, Zach can be moved if he doesn't get back to business and we are left with:

Jack
Webster
Morrison/Roy
S. Williams
Joel/Mihm (for Darius)


----------



## Target

furball said:


> This is one of those trades that scares the heck out of me. We trade a pretty talented player only 2 years out of high school. I can't help but think this may come back to bite us. Outside of the top 6 players, I don't see a starting caliber player. Brewer, Foye, god help us Bryant. I actually would probably take Morrison at 4 and Cedric Simmons at 7.


Wetraded a #13 for a #7. Telfair has made progress but no more than Jack did in one year. Telfair's first year off the bench was a mistake. Jack and Blake will surpass Sebastian (and Chris paul) this year.


----------



## Fork

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just posted this in the Celtics Forum, but I would count on the top 8 going as follows...
> 
> 1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
> 2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
> 4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
> 5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
> 6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
> 7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
> 8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)
> 
> Rudy Gay and Tyrus Thomas would be a very good draft for the Blazers.
> 
> PG: Jarrett Jack...Steve Blake
> SG: Martell Webster...Juan Dixon
> SF: Rudy Gay...Darius Miles...Travis Outlaw...Viktor Khryapa
> PF: Zach Randolph...Tyrus Thomas
> C: Theo Ratliff...Brian Skinner... Ha Seung-Jin


That could be a GREAT draft. Then again, it could be a horrid draft looking back in 5 years. I don't neccesarily disagree with your mock here...it's sounding more and more likely to me too...but will Portland REALLY take a chance on the two guys who are the 'big potential' players? Maybe...

This draft is easily the craziest I can remember.


----------



## Trader Ed

chromekilla said:


> Exactly why we should of waited to see if it goes good or bad.My worst fear is aldridge gay morrison all gone at 4.


then you still take Bargnani :clap:

He is good CMK


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> We should of waited until we saw who was there before we did this stupid move.


Maybe the Blazers already KNOW who is going to be there at #7. Man chrome, I thought we already went through all this: You and I don't know squat until after it actually happens.

Wait until the picks are announced before damning the Blazers for this move.

PBF


----------



## mook

> Originally Posted by *theWanker* Ed- If we are able to parlay Telfair into the #7 pick, then I think you'd have to agree that you were wrong about the draft of Telfair as a "reach." Of course, it's definitely early to play the "Ha ha, Ed's wrong!" game.
> (Just in case, though, I've already got google images lined up of Nelson from the Simpsons.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know... we got two years of nothing out of a lottery pick so far.
> 
> Trading him for the #7 would be a way to recapture some value that he hasn't been capable of providing on the court, but I don't know if it would have turned out to be a GOOD pick even if we're capable of doing that.
> 
> Maybe, though.
> 
> Ed O.


I'll do it anyway.


----------



## ProudBFan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I hope you *******s don't take Brewer with the 7th.
> 
> Have a great draft, though.


LOVE it!

PBF


----------



## hasoos

The reality is that the only position Portland had good depth at was PG, and it was the logical choice to deal one to get some players at other positions, as the goal is improving the team, not to see how big of a stable of point guards you can build up. It happened to be Telfair. 

On the positive side:

1. Portland will now have one of the biggest back courts in the NBA. 6'4" and 6'8". 

2. Portland will in all likelyness be able to obtain a legitimate SF.

3. Portland will also be more likely to be able to obtain a big guy to help give a post presence.


----------



## Ed O

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If Gay is available at #4, do you guys do this trade?
> 
> Darius Miles, #4
> 
> for
> 
> Juwan Howard, Luther Head, #8


**** no!

Why would we do that? We'd be better off just cutting Miles.

Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If Gay is available at #4, do you guys do this trade?
> 
> Darius Miles, #4
> 
> for
> 
> Juwan Howard, Luther Head, #8


I wouldn't. But that's because Gay is actually my top choice in this draft, I really hope we end up with him.


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> This really really makes me angry we take on ******* salary when we needed to decrease salary.Steve patterson is a ****ing retard dumb son of a ***** who should be kicked out as gm.


Dude. Wait until the dust settles. You might wind up regretting what you say.

PBF


----------



## Dissonance

chromekilla said:


> Take out four and include 7 and yeah.



so, they do all that to move up just one spot? that would make no sense.


----------



## Ed O

chromekilla said:


> Exactly why we should of waited to see if it goes good or bad.My worst fear is aldridge gay morrison all gone at 4.


Yeah... we'd be "stuck" with taking Bargnani and someone like Roy at #7. Such a nightmare!

Ed O.


----------



## Reep

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just posted this in the Celtics Forum, but I would count on the top 8 going as follows...
> 
> 1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
> 2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
> 4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
> 5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
> 6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
> 7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
> 8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)
> 
> Rudy Gay and Tyrus Thomas would be a very good draft for the Blazers.


I'm not sure I want those two together. In my mind, they are both long SFs. I would rather have a big or guard in there somewhere. If Portland played Jack-Webster-Gay-Thomas-[pick your center] then Jack better start working on his lob passes--it would be phi-slamma-jamma all over again. 

If it comes down this way, and if Thomas could play some PF, then a front line of Gay-Thomas-Theo(or Joel) would be challenging to score over.


----------



## BlazeTop

Fact remains we still have more draft picks this year then roster spots availiable, which tells me we are NOT done dealing. Miles is still on the team, which is going to consumate another trade. I think we may see 7 packaged with 30 and or 31 to move up, or they could be thrown in with Miles to sweeten the pricetag of his contract. Fact remains we are still going to be active, and this is just the tip of the iceberg. Now that the top 10 has been jumbeled, now comes talk of KG possibly being traded to Chicago for their 2nd and 16th picks and players, this could be the most busy and chaotic draft we've ever seen.

As for the Chris Paul controversy, I am bummed that we missed out on the ROY and a great player, but the fact that we were able to land Jarret Jack makes that pill easier to swallow...


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> We need to make some more trades trading one of out youngest best prospects in ****** draft.We might as well get rid of all our good young players.No excuse for this type of ****.


Holy cow, man. Get a freaking grip. You have no idea what's going on in the war room right now, or who we are going to actually end up with.

PBF


----------



## Ed O

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Most Celtic fans seem to like the trade.


I really don't blame them. Telfair is better--for the Celtics--than anything they were going to get at #7. They SHOULD be excited, and I hope it works out for them.

For the Blazers, who don't have as many established players (especially at the wing spots) moving a PG prospect for an upgrade at another spot makes sense.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep

Ed O said:


> Yeah... we'd be "stuck" with taking Bargnani and someone like Roy at #7. Such a nightmare!
> 
> Ed O.


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If Gay is available at #4, do you guys do this trade?
> 
> Darius Miles, #4
> 
> for
> 
> Juwan Howard, Luther Head, #8


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
sorry,its actually decent but i cant live with more trade downs,esp in thsi draft.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

To everyone who said he would have bolted at the end of next season - 

We would have picked up his option, making it so he was under contract until the end of 2007-2008. We could have also signed him to a contract extension next summer. If he had wanted to leave in the summer of '08, we could have extended the QO making him a restricted free agent. We could have matched any offer or sign and traded him.


----------



## Ed O

Ed O said:


> So how do things look, then?
> 
> 1. Bargnani
> 2. Aldridge
> 3. Morrison
> 4. ??
> 5. Shelden Williams
> 6. Foye
> 7. ??


I would bet that Portland takes Roy at #4, to prevent the Rockets from getting him, and then they sit back and wait... Williams will go at #5, and the Wolves will take either Foye, Gay, or Thomas, leaving Portland with their choice of the two that are left.

This just makes a ton of sense to me, so let's not freak out if/when we take Roy at @4, OK? 

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan

Verro said:


> Don't even suggest the possibility... if we traded the 4 and 7 to Toronto to "Draft the Stache", I'd be crying in my beer.


I want Morrison, too, but I'd be crying right alongside you if they did that.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> muhahah thats good atleast we hopefully ****** up someone elses draft.


Now THAT'S the spirit!



PBF


----------



## Boob-No-More

Reep said:


> Yeah, some media type posted Portland was looking at 4+7+30+31 for 1. No thank you to that new math.
> 
> BTW, tlong, you are being very composed about this. I was expecting more :banana: :banana: :banana:


That would be WAY too much to give up to move up three spots in the draft. However, if it looks like Portland's first choice (be it Aldridge, Morrison or Gay) is likely to be gone in the top three, I wouldn't mind seeing them trading the 4th and Blake and/or Outlaw to Toronto or the 1st pick. That way, Portland would be sure to get their "guy" (who ever he is) and Toronto could take Bargnani at 4. The Blazers would still have the 7th pick to grab whichever of the "big 6" slip. Now that Telfair is gone, I'm guessing that if Blake is involved in a trade it means one of two things, they think they can gat Roy at 7 or they think Dan Dickau can recover from his injury and play like he did in NO and be a resonable NBA back-up point guard.

BNM


----------



## Pain5155

Portland is gonna trade #4 and #7 for #1.


----------



## Blazer Maven

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just posted this in the Celtics Forum, but I would count on the top 8 going as follows...
> 
> 1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
> 2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
> 4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
> 5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
> 6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
> 7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
> 8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)
> 
> Rudy Gay and Tyrus Thomas would be a very good draft for the Blazers.
> 
> PG: Jarrett Jack...Steve Blake
> SG: Martell Webster...Juan Dixon
> SF: Rudy Gay...Darius Miles...Travis Outlaw...Viktor Khryapa
> PF: Zach Randolph...Tyrus Thomas
> C: Theo Ratliff...Brian Skinner... Ha Seung-Jin


Gay and Thomas are the two worst picks the Blazers could make. Both are too young and unproven, have serious holes in their games and do not address the need for a go-to player, rebounding or perimeter shooting.

Morrison or Roy at 4
Shelden Williams at 7


----------



## Target

If they do I hope they get Aldridge. Minnesota is talking Garnet for Chicago's 2 picks.


----------



## Reep

Ed O said:


> I would bet that Portland takes Roy at #4, to prevent the Rockets from getting him, and then they sit back and wait... Williams will go at #5, and the Wolves will take either Foye, Gay, or Thomas, leaving Portland with their choice of the two that are left.
> 
> This just makes a ton of sense to me, so let's not freak out if/when we take Roy at @4, OK?
> 
> Ed O.


Yeah, a Roy, Gay draft wouldn't be too hard to handle. They seemed to have made up at their workout, since the NCAAs.


----------



## chromekilla

uh oh someone has a cat hostage and is demanding that miles and theo be traded.


----------



## Fork

Blazer Maven said:


> Gay and Thomas are the two worst picks the Blazers could make. Both are too young and unproven, have serious holes in their games and do not address the need for a go-to player, rebounding or perimeter shooting.
> 
> Morrison or Roy at 4
> Shelden Williams at 7


Uh, Thomas is one of the best rebounders in all of college basketball.


----------



## Blazer Maven

Pain5155 said:


> Portland is gonna trade #4 and #7 for #1.


No way!

Morrison can be had at the 4. No reason to trade up. The difference between Morrison and Roy is not worth the #7.


----------



## ProudBFan

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just posted this in the Celtics Forum, but I would count on the top 8 going as follows...
> 
> 1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
> 2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
> 4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
> 5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
> 6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
> 7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
> 8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)
> 
> Rudy Gay and Tyrus Thomas would be a very good draft for the Blazers.


That would freakin' ROCK!

Don't be surprised if it goes Gay & Roy, though. Still a very good draft, IMO.

PBF


----------



## Pain5155

4 and 7 will be traded, u can bank on that. they want #1 so they can get morrison, and he wont be there on 4.


----------



## Oil Can

There is some Ratliff for Lafrentz gossip out there right now as well... supposedly it COULD have been part of the deal?


----------



## myELFboy

I think the Blazers should try to trade a pick for a pick in NEXT years draft...next year's draft will be full of potential SUPERSTARS, not solid rotation players...that's what I would want to do if I was the Blazers.


----------



## mediocre man

Oil Can said:


> There is some Ratliff for Lafrentz gossip out there right now as well... supposedly it COULD have been part of the deal?




Now that would be poor.


----------



## chromekilla

If they trade 4 and 7 after trading telfair and taking on salary there wont be a single blazers fan .


----------



## SheedSoNasty

My initial reaction was shock and sadness. I really didn't think that Sebastian would be the one to go and I really want to see Telfair succeed. He has a great demeanor, a good attitude and loads of talent. However, I really love what Jarret Jack brings as a big, physical point guard with some college experience.

This will give the team a lot more positive flexibility in terms of who's taking the reigns as our point guard of the future.

Aside from that, I wish Telfair the best in his new uniform (this makes me like the Celtics that much more now) and I pray that our draft goes down in history as one of our best.

Bold move, Blazers, now make the right choices.


----------



## gatorpops

I hope for Gay at #4.

I like Sheldon Williams a lot at #7. He uses his body very well scoring and rebounding. 

I also like Carney. He is very very fast.

gatopops


----------



## Blazer Maven

Fork said:


> Uh, Thomas is one of the best rebounders in all of college basketball.


Uh, Thomas ranked #34 in the NCAA, far from "one of the best". Try again!


----------



## chromekilla

We need to get rid of theo,miles,zbo,ha,dixon outlaw before 07 for picks and cap space so we can go hard for fa in 07 were gonna need em.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Note to all blazers fans: You did **** up a draft, ours, congratulations for ripping off Billy King, Sacramento did it, now you join the party.


----------



## ProudBFan

BlazeTop said:


> Fact remains we still have more draft picks this year then roster spots availiable, which tells me we are NOT done dealing. Miles is still on the team, which is going to consumate another trade. I think we may see 7 packaged with 30 and or 31 to move up, or they could be thrown in with Miles to sweeten the pricetag of his contract. Fact remains we are still going to be active, and this is just the tip of the iceberg. Now that the top 10 has been jumbeled, now comes talk of KG possibly being traded to Chicago for their 2nd and 16th picks and players, this could be the most busy and chaotic draft we've ever seen.


Yep. I predict we'll be packaging Miles, #30, and #31 up to someone for someone before the night is done.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'll be pissed if we trade both picks for the number 1... it can't be that bad!


----------



## myELFboy

Wasn't Cedric Simmons one of the best (& underrated) rebounders in the NCAA? Or was it someone else?


----------



## chromekilla

Trade darius miles 30 and 31 to seattle for 10 and someone else.


----------



## Pain5155

Portland wants Morrison and he will go top 3. so trading 4-7 for 1 is an option.


----------



## ProudBFan

Ed O said:


> I would bet that Portland takes Roy at #4, to prevent the Rockets from getting him, and then they sit back and wait... Williams will go at #5, and the Wolves will take either Foye, Gay, or Thomas, leaving Portland with their choice of the two that are left.
> 
> This just makes a ton of sense to me, so let's not freak out if/when we take Roy at @4, OK?


I'm learning to trust your judgement, Ed. So... OK. No freaking out from me until we finish taking #7 (at least).

PBF


----------



## hasoos

There is one reason to make such a trade. That reason is if you feel there is a guy at #1 who will be a bonified star in the league, no question. If you can make a deal sending two guys who you think will be run of the mill NBA players for a star, you pull the trigger every time.


----------



## chromekilla

ProudBFan said:


> Dude. Wait until the dust settles. You might wind up regretting what you say.
> 
> PBF


ur right , i was pretty pissed off ,i still am but not as bad.


----------



## Tince

Why is the fan reporting that Theo is also involved in the trade? Is Boston under the cap???


----------



## RipCity9

Please oh please don't screw this up Blazers - this could work out to be a very good day for Portland.


----------



## myELFboy

chromekilla said:


> Trade darius miles 30 and 31 to seattle for 10 and someone else.


Seattle wouldn't do that, unless of course they want to alienate the fanbase and sell the team to Anaheim.


----------



## Foulzilla

Pain5155 said:


> 4 and 7 will be traded, u can bank on that. they want #1 so they can get morrison, and he wont be there on 4.


Completely ridiculous. They might trade up but it wouldn't include both picks for #1 alone. There would have to be significant value added to Toronto's side.


----------



## chromekilla

Most likely lafretz for theo.


----------



## Fork

Blazer Maven said:


> Uh, Thomas ranked #34 in the NCAA, far from "one of the best". Try again!


Did you see how many minutes per game Thomas played?

He gets nearly 15 rebounds per 40 minutes, among the best in the nation. 

But yeah, you're right...that kind of thing doesn't matter. Ivan Almonte and Tim Parham, among a host of crappy players, are BETTER rebounders because they get MORE minutes. 

You try again.


----------



## ProudBFan

Pain5155 said:


> Portland is gonna trade #4 and #7 for #1.


I sure hope not. Not with there being not much distinction in talent between any of the top 6 or so players. It would be a 2-for-1 in terms of TALENT, and that's never a good idea.

PBF


----------



## Justinmoney85

i got to the gym and comeback and have this happen. i need go to gym when we pick, that way we get adam morrison.


----------



## BlazerBeav

Tince said:


> Why is the fan reporting that Theo is also involved in the trade? Is Boston under the cap???


Because I'm hearing that the deal was in fact Telfair/Theo for the 7th/Dickau/LaFrentz.


----------



## Pain5155

Toronto will throw in a filler in the trade


----------



## Xericx

Disappointed, not pissed.


----------



## chromekilla

When theo is healthy he can block shots when lafretz in healthy he still sucks.


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> If they trade 4 and 7 after trading telfair and taking on salary there wont be a single blazers fan .


There you go again.

PBF


----------



## ProZach

Target said:


> If they do I hope they get Aldridge. Minnesota is talking Garnet for Chicago's 2 picks.


Is that for real? I sincerely doubt it. How about our first two picks for Garnett? :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla

ProudBFan said:


> There you go again.
> 
> PBF


How could there be one,that would be so stupid.


----------



## Pain5155

Rumors is charlie villenuava for #7. with some fillers.


----------



## chromekilla

If they are talking garnett for chitowns picks ours could very well do the same.Z-bo,miles dixon 4 7 for garnett,fillers.


----------



## Trader Ed

It woudl be better if we got Tony Allen and Perkins insteda of Dickau :woot: in return


----------



## ProudBFan

chromekilla said:


> ur right , i was pretty pissed off ,i still am but not as bad.


Good for you!

Just ride it all out first, THEN fire away! You might have fewer targets to shoot at!

PBF


----------



## BlazerBeav

ProZach said:


> Is that for real? I sincerely doubt it. How about our first two picks for Garnett? :biggrin:


See if Minesota wants the 4th, the 30th, Zach Randolph, and Miles for KG+filler if needed? :whoknows:


----------



## chromekilla

Nice charlie v for 7 would be deal done.
If we could swing joey graham charlie v and 1 for 4 7 and darius miles.


----------



## BlazerBeav

I'll tell you though, the last few years as Blazer fans we've been blasting management for not taking risks. This is definitely a risk. Assuming we stay where we are we could get a scoring wing, and a good post player. Not a bad play.


----------



## chromekilla

ProudBFan said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Just ride it all out first, THEN fire away! You might have fewer targets to shoot at!
> 
> PBF


I wasn't meaning to take it out on any of my buds here either just really frustrated.After i realized he would of walked any way might be ok.


----------



## tlong

What I'd like to see now is the Blazers packaging the #30 and #31 for something in the mid-20's and then they could select Shawne Williams. Adding him to the #4 and #7 picks would complete the perfect draft for the franchise.


----------



## deanwoof

ROFL @ chromekilla in this WHOLE thread. every post is feels like the end of the world type stuff. 

My hightlight has to be chromekilla saying we need to trade theo for the past month, and with this trade that Telfair and Theo are both gone, he bascially says that adding Theo to the trade is even stupider.

On the topic of the trade, I'm sad to see Telfair go. But it was obvious one of the three PGs had to go. Jack had been consistent all year. Blake's salary was just too low to be dealt. That left Telfair. Cya Bassy.


----------



## Fork

tlong said:


> What I'd like to see now is the Blazers packaging the #30 and #31 for something in the mid-20's and then they could select Shawne Williams. Adding him to the #4 and #7 picks would complete the perfect draft for the franchise.


I agree.

A handful of people have liked Shawne Williams (you and I come to mind) for a long while now, even as others soured on him. I still think he could be an incredible steal for somebody.


----------



## Pain5155

Blazers have to get rid of some of those picks, #4 and #7 will be gone by 7:00 pm e/t.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

4,7 & Zach Randolph plus filler to Minnesota for Kevin Garnet??

Ah...just dreaming! I am pretty thrilled with this trade.

Maybe we get Aldridge and Roy?

I can see the lineup as follows: 

Jack
Roy
Miles or whoever
Randolph
Aldridge


----------



## West44

Pain5155 said:


> Blazers have to get rid of some of those picks, #4 and #7 will be gone by 7:00 pm e/t.


Agree, at least one needs to be traded for a vet. Portland's in the driver's seat and has tons of options now. Can you imagine how many phone lines are open discussing trades?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

THERE'S NOT A ******* alive that would trade #4 and #7, try to move #30 and #31, or keep both. To have 3 picks in the first round, and the automatic 2nd round selectioin. You'd be great, here's what I am thinking Lamarcus Aldridge,Rudy Gay, Dee Brown and Allan Ray.


----------



## chromekilla

Thank goodness we have better servers imagine how bad it would be with old ones.There was 150 people browsing this forum more then have ever seen.


----------



## ProZach

Anonymous Gambler said:


> 4,7 & Zach Randolph plus filler to Minnesota for Kevin Garnet??
> 
> Ah...just dreaming! I am pretty thrilled with this trade.
> 
> Maybe we get Aldridge and Roy?
> 
> I can see the lineup as follows:
> 
> Jack
> Roy
> Miles or whoever
> Randolph
> Aldridge



Yeah but with those two picks, Zach, Miles, and some young guys with potential (outlaw) we have a lot to offer in exchange for a 'superstar'. Didn't Nate or someone say a little while ago that they wanted a player like that?


----------



## OziBull

Hey congrats guys!
I love where your team is heading, bright future you guys have!!
Good Luck Tonight! :cheers:


----------



## tlong

Sixerfanforlife said:


> THERE'S NOT A ******* alive that would trade #4 and #7, try to move #30 and #31, or keep both. To have 3 picks in the first round, and the automatic 2nd round selectioin. You'd be great, here's what I am thinking Lamarcus Aldridge,Rudy Gay, Dee Brown and Allan Ray.



I would be happy with that.


----------



## Reep

West44 said:


> Agree, at least one needs to be traded for a vet. Portland's in the driver's seat and has tons of options now. Can you imagine how many phone lines are open discussing trades?


I thought Pritchard was busy before. I can't imagine the pressure now. The number of combinations are endless.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

im pretty sure the most on the forum is in the 250's


----------



## RipCity9

Quick reports Blazers confirm: Theo, Telfair for Dickau, LaFrentz and #7!


----------



## Blazerfan024

> Danny Ainge didn't have to wait on this draft-day trade.
> 
> According to sources, the Celtics' boss acquired point guard Sebastian Telfair and big man Theo Ratliff from the Trail Blazers in exchange for the No. 7 pick in tonight's NBA draft, center Raef LaFrentz and guard Dan Dickau.
> Not only did Boston get the point guard it has been seeking, but Ainge also rid himself of LaFrentz's mega-contract and also got Ratliff who should give the Celtics a much-needed defensive presence in the middle.
> 
> The Celtics are also still discussing the possibility of acquiring Allen Iverson, according to sources close to the situation.


LINK


----------



## Blazerfan024

How much time and money left on Lafrentz?


----------



## The Glyde 22

I dig this trade alot! If we were going to trade a point guard Telfair is the one that should have been on the chopping block! Jack is an all around better player, Blake if you watch his game is progressing and looking more like Nash each year! Now I'm not saying Blake will be as good as Nash but their games are very similar! *Bye Bye Bassy*! We should have drafted Nelson at #13 anyways!


----------



## tlong

RipCity9 said:


> Quick reports Blazers confirm: Theo, Telfair for Dickau, LaFrentz and #7!


Interesting. I did not realize we were sending them Theo for LaFrentz. Without Przbylla we will be very weak in the middle. We still need that #1 in next year's draft to select Oden.


----------



## chromekilla

like 3 years maybe 25 million?


----------



## Fork

Blazerfan024 said:


> How much time and money left on Lafrentz?


3 years at 11, 12 and 13 million per.


----------



## deanwoof

Does anybody smell something familiar:

A tall PG
Athletic SG
(Drafting) a dunker SF
(Fakely) good rebounding PF
20 foot shooting lazy C

Jack/Porter
Webster/Drexler
Gay/Kersey
Randolph/Williams
LaFrentz/Duckworth


----------



## chromekilla

3 years 47.9 is what real gm said.


----------



## tlong

deanwoof said:


> Does anybody smell something familiar:
> 
> A tall PG
> Athletic SG
> (Drafting) a dunker SF
> (Fakely) good rebounding PF
> 20 foot shooting lazy C
> 
> Jack/Porter
> Webster/Drexler
> Gay/Kersey
> Randolph/Williams
> LaFrentz/Duckworth


Maybe we should hire Adelman? :biggrin:


----------



## Foulzilla

RipCity9 said:


> Quick reports Blazers confirm: Theo, Telfair for Dickau, LaFrentz and #7!


I'm not sure about this. I think Theo is a superior player when healthy.. but that's not very common these days. On the other hand I just checked and Lafrentz played every game last season for the C's. Plus this might make Pryz more likely to sign as many people suspected Theo was one of the people he was frustrated with last season. How do their contracts compare? Theo has 2 years left right? Does Lafrentz have more?


----------



## chromekilla

theo has 2 at 11 per frentz has 3 at 11 12 13.


----------



## Fork

Foulzilla said:


> I'm not sure about this. I think Theo is a superior player when healthy.. but that's not very common these days. On the other hand I just checked and Lafrentz played every game last season for the C's. Plus this might make Pryz more likely to sign as many people suspected Theo was one of the people he was frustrated with last season. How do their contracts compare? Theo has 2 years left right? Does Lafrentz have more?


Yeah, three. 

The 2nd year is a player option. He'd be clinically insane to opt out though. And if he doesn't opt out, he's on the payroll for an extra year.

This team is getting whiter and whiter.


----------



## Foulzilla

Fork said:


> Yeah, three.
> 
> The 2nd year is a player option. He'd be clinically insane to opt out though. And if he doesn't opt out, he's on the payroll for an extra year.
> 
> This team is getting whiter and whiter.


I see I'm a slow typist and people answered me before I even finished the post. Anyways, I don't care for it much then, but it's not terrible. It does give more outside shooting so might complement Zach's game a bit better.


----------



## ProZach

Foulzilla said:


> Plus this might make Pryz more likely to sign as many people suspected Theo was one of the people he was frustrated with last season. How do their contracts compare? Theo has 2 years left right? Does Lafrentz have more?


John Nash is on NBA TV and he said he doesn't think the trade will give Portland any more cap room or leverage in re-signing Joel.


----------



## barfo

ProZach said:


> John Nash is on NBA TV and he said he doesn't think the trade will give Portland any more cap room or leverage in re-signing Joel.


He doesn't think so? He ought to know for absolute certain.

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan

barfo said:


> He doesn't think so? He ought to know for absolute certain.
> 
> barfo


He probably isn't aware of any other deals that may or may not piggy-back on this one that may or may not make it easier for us to re-sign Joel.

He's just being PC.

PBF


----------



## tlong

FYI - I've been checking the reaction at my friends' Spurs board that I frequent and the vast majority of people there think we are *stealing * from Boston. I love it!


----------



## tlong

barfo said:


> He doesn't think so? He ought to know for absolute certain.
> 
> barfo



Why? He doesn't work for the Blazers anymore.


----------



## barfo

tlong said:


> Why? He doesn't work for the Blazers anymore.


What has changed in the past month? Or did they erase his memory on the way out the door?

barfo


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Kmurph said:


> A stupid move by a piss poor franchise...
> 
> Congrats haters...you got your wish...Now don't come whining later if this backfires big time on the Blazers...



Amen brother. 

We give up on Telfair AND take on Lafrentz (who has a worse contract than Theo). 

Stop drinking the kool-aid folks. This trade blows chunks.


----------



## rainman

if lafrentz is in there its good, he's a pretty good player, will have to see what the blazers do with the pick before i'll pass judgement. up front it looks like highway robbery in favor of the blazers.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

rainman said:


> if lafrentz is in there its good, he's a pretty good player, will have to see what the blazers do with the pick before i'll pass judgement. up front it looks like highway robbery in favor of the blazers.


No. Just no. He's a VERY bad player who can't rebound, block, or play the post. He's got a nice shot every month or so...


----------



## Utherhimo

interesting trade 

brewer with the 7th pick

gay/brewer thats very nice


----------



## Minstrel

Nash is gone, the silly moves keep coming.

So we traded a prep-to-pro player the offseason _before_ the two seasons in which most prep-to-pro players break out. And we traded for a seventh pick in one of the worst drafts in recent memory and a draft that goes _maybe_ five deep, six at best, in terms of players with even a small chance at stardom.

Yet another talent downgrade.


----------



## chromekilla

agree minstrel.


----------



## Scout226

I don't like trading Telfair so soon, but hopefully we didn't trade for Al Jefferson. That would be even worse.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Scout226 said:


> I don't like trading Telfair so soon, but hopefully we didn't trade for Al Jefferson. That would be even worse.


You didn't. 

Telfair
Ratliff

for:

#7
Dickau
LaFrentz


----------



## Ed O

Minstrel said:


> Nash is gone, the silly moves keep coming.
> 
> So we traded a prep-to-pro player the offseason _before_ the two seasons in which most prep-to-pro players break out. And we traded for a seventh pick in one of the worst drafts in recent memory and a draft that goes _maybe_ five deep, six at best, in terms of players with even a small chance at stardom.
> 
> Yet another talent downgrade.


Really?

If we get Rudy Gay at #7, as Chad Ford has in his Mock 5.3, do you think it's a downgrade in talent?

I would argue that if we get ANY of the big 6, it will be, at worst, a lateral move in terms of talent and the player (with the exceptions of Thomas and maybe Bargnani) will be more capable of helping the team next year than Telfair would have.

It'll be interesting to see how it shakes out, but I'm very excited about this move. As long as we don't trade up using our two lottery picks...

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Minstrel said:


> Nash is gone, the silly moves keep coming.
> 
> So we traded a prep-to-pro player the offseason _before_ the two seasons in which most prep-to-pro players break out. And we traded for a seventh pick in one of the worst drafts in recent memory and a draft that goes _maybe_ five deep, six at best, in terms of players with even a small chance at stardom.
> 
> Yet another talent downgrade.


Someone actually suggested that because Telfair was the 13th pick, trading him for the 7th pick must be a good deal!

It's bad enough that some fans don't get it, but even more upsetting that NBA team officials don't! Not all drafts are created equal. You can hype up a pile of pig doots, you can put it in a nice box with a pretty ribbon.......it is still animal excrement.


----------



## yakbladder

Not sure I like this trade.

Nope, I don't.

Needed one more year with Telfair and Raef better be part of another trade because he's way too overpaid for what he brings. Think Shawn Kemp.


----------



## BlayZa

loving it 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Minstrel

Ed O said:


> Really?
> 
> If we get Rudy Gay at #7, as Chad Ford has in his Mock 5.3, do you think it's a downgrade in talent?


If Gay lasts to 7, teams are making an enormous mistake. It's like asking if moving down last year was bad if Paul falls to us there.

There are only a few players who are likely equal or better talents than Telfair, in my opinion. Bargnani and Gay and _maybe_ Aldridge (I doubt he's as talented, but size adds impact).



> I would argue that if we get ANY of the big 6, it will be, at worst, a lateral move in terms of talent and the player (with the exceptions of Thomas and maybe Bargnani) will be more capable of helping the team next year than Telfair would have.


Why? Telfair has now been in the league two seasons and is heading into the years prep-to-pro players typically break out (seasons 3 and 4). Would you have traded Tracy McGrady for a 7th pick after his second season? His numbers were pretty underwhelming.

How about Jermaine O'Neal...well, never mind. 

I think it's absolutely amazing to take one of the team's lottery tickets and trade it for pennies on the dollar the day before you find out if it's a winner.

Also, if we get Thomas with the 7th pick (or the 4th), I'm prepared for another five years of futility. That's absolutely the worst payoff we could end up with. Even Dale Davis circa 2000 would be better return.

*sigh* What an incredibly disappointing day after all the time I've been looking forward to it.


----------



## Scout226

mqtcelticsfan said:


> You didn't.
> 
> Telfair
> Ratliff
> 
> for:
> 
> #7
> Dickau
> LaFrentz



I know.. It's an ongoing played out story about Telfair vs Jefferson


----------



## tlong

barfo said:


> What has changed in the past month? Or did they erase his memory on the way out the door?
> 
> barfo



He was clueless when he worked here. Why would he be less clueless now? The only difference is that it doesn't matter any more.


----------



## Pain5155

Morrison will be off the table at 4


----------



## yakbladder

Minstrel said:


> If Gay lasts to 7, teams are making an enormous mistake. It's like asking if moving down last year was bad if Paul falls to us there.
> 
> There are only a few players who are likely equal or better talents than Telfair, in my opinion. Bargnani and Gay and _maybe_ Aldridge (I doubt he's as talented, but size adds impact).
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Telfair has now been in the league two seasons and is heading into the years prep-to-pro players typically break out (seasons 3 and 4). Would you have traded Tracy McGrady for a 7th pick after his second season? His numbers were pretty underwhelming.
> 
> How about Jermaine O'Neal...well, never mind.
> 
> I think it's absolutely amazing to take one of the team's lottery tickets and trade it for pennies on the dollar the day before you find out if it's a winner.
> 
> Also, if we get Thomas with the 7th pick (or the 4th), I'm prepared for another five years of futility. That's absolutely the worst payoff we could end up with. Even Dale Davis circa 2000 would be better return.
> 
> *sigh* What an incredibly disappointing day after all the time I've been looking forward to it.


You know, one possibility is they are trying to dump salary before they have to pay it..before Telfair's rookie contract expires. But that's only presuming they can find someway to dump Raef.


----------



## Blazerfan024

Pain5155 said:


> Morrison will be off the table at 4



Looks like we may have traded for the #2 pick...I just hope we only gave 4th pick and player to get it.


----------



## tlong

How anybody can suggest that trading Telfair for the #7 was a bad deal is mind-boggling to me. If you think that just because a few other prep players blossomed in their 3rd year in the league that it means Telfair will as well you are incorrect. I can see with my own eyes that Jack is better than Telfair right now....even with a bum ankle. Now we might get Aldridge *and * Gay. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Pain5155

portland has #2?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

The English have a lovely expression: "falling between two stools." That is what the Blazers have done.

They could have traded Telfair 12 months ago, and then draftyed his replacement. They could have traded him 12 months from now, when they had a better idea if he can actually play. Inept and indecisive? Maybe Patterson just likes banging his butt on the floor?


----------



## crowTrobot

tlong said:


> How anybody can suggest that trading Telfair for the #7 was a bad deal is mind-boggling to me. If you think that just because a few other prep players blossomed in their 3rd year in the league that it means Telfair will as well you are incorrect. I can see with my own eyes that Jack is better than Telfair right now....even with a bum ankle. Now we might get Aldridge *and * Gay. Are you kidding me?



telfair for 7 is a great deal. theo for raef isn't.


----------



## futuristxen

The 13th pick in one of the best drafts in the last ten years, from a high school class that might be the greatest of all time, of which Telfair was arguably the best...for the 7th pick in the worst draft since never nervous Pervis was drafted...AND you guys took on salary. All without ever giving Telfair a real honest shot at things.

Portland has no idea what it is doing. No vision for the future. Enjoy the lottery fans. You are the new Clippers/Warriors. Except your team costs a whole lot more.

On the plus side, now I get to see Telfair more now that he's back where he belongs, on the east coast. Whether he ends up in Philly or Boston, he's going to make noise next year.


----------



## Minstrel

Ed O said:


> If we get Rudy Gay at #7, as Chad Ford has in his Mock 5.3, do you think it's a downgrade in talent?


Amazingly, Portland could indeed have done just that. Only they found another creative way to blow it.

You've picked quite a time to suddenly experience a renewal of faith in Portland management.


----------



## chromekilla

futuristxen said:


> The 13th pick in one of the best drafts in the last ten years, from a high school class that might be the greatest of all time, of which Telfair was arguably the best...for the 7th pick in the worst draft since never nervous Pervis was drafted...AND you guys took on salary. All without ever giving Telfair a real honest shot at things.
> 
> Portland has no idea what it is doing. No vision for the future. Enjoy the lottery fans. You are the new Clippers/Warriors. Except your team costs a whole lot more.
> 
> On the plus side, now I get to see Telfair more now that he's back where he belongs, on the east coast. Whether he ends up in Philly or Boston, he's going to make noise next year.


please man portland fans are already sad please dont make it worse by making us think about it.


----------



## Ed O

Minstrel said:


> Amazingly, Portland could indeed have done just that. Only they found another creative way to blow it.
> 
> You've picked quite a time to suddenly experience a renewal of faith in Portland management.


Heh. Maybe I've just seen more of Roy and I have a different (either more accurate or more biased) view of him, but I have a lot of confidence that he's going to be a very good NBA player, and I'm happy to have traded Telfair to get him.

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

chromekilla said:


> please man portland fans are already sad please dont make it worse by making us think about it.



Im not sad and Im a Portland fan. Please stop talking for me, thanks.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

futuristxen said:


> The 13th pick in one of the best drafts in the last ten years, from a high school class that might be the greatest of all time, of which Telfair was arguably the best...for the 7th pick in the worst draft since never nervous Pervis was drafted...AND you guys took on salary. All without ever giving Telfair a real honest shot at things.
> 
> Portland has no idea what it is doing. No vision for the future. Enjoy the lottery fans. You are the new Clippers/Warriors. Except your team costs a whole lot more.
> 
> On the plus side, now I get to see Telfair more now that he's back where he belongs, on the east coast. Whether he ends up in Philly or Boston, he's going to make noise next year.


Do you still feel that way, knowing that we got Brandon Roy?

Aldridge & Roy are a significant addition to the Trailblazers- and we haven't really lost anything- Blake and Jack should be just as effective as Telfair, Blake and Jack. Khrypa was nothing special- just a hustle guy and Theo was broken down.

I'll bet one of our guys gets Rookie of the Year


----------



## Minstrel

Anonymous Gambler said:


> and we haven't really lost anything- Blake and Jack should be just as effective as Telfair, Blake and Jack.


Time goes further than just next season. Telfair has far, far more potential than either Blake (who has none) or Jack (who has some but is currently only as good as a player considerably younger than him and further from his prime in Telfair).

Roy's upside is probably Doug Christie.


----------



## The_Franchise

Ed O said:


> **** no!
> 
> Why would we do that? We'd be better off just cutting Miles.
> 
> Ed O.


Sure.



> Portland is believed to have offered the fourth overall pick to the Rockets for the eighth pick. To do that deal, the Blazers wanted the Rockets to take Darius Miles, who has a huge contract and makes Stromile Swift look like an overachiever.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/justice/ /4011170.html


----------

